# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Seku mi ostavili u bolnici

## Brunda

Seka mi je ušla u 39. tjedan trudnoće i danas je bila na redovnom pregledu.
Doktor ju je nakon uzv-a ostavio u bolnici (za svaki slučaj i da im je pod kontrolom) jer ima manjak plodovee vode i jer joj je stara posteljica.
Mene zanima:
- što točno znači stara posteljica? Da više ne opskrbljuje bebu svime što joj je potrebno?
- koliko se u tom slučaju čeka sa indukcijom i kada je zaista ona potrebna?
- šta konkretno znači manjak plodove vode? Kada to postaje premalo i mora se inducirati porod? Koja je konkretno opasnost za bebu?
Mislim, seka je u terminu, beba je danas procijenjena na 3200 g, a i seka je oduvijek imala kratke cikluse, 24-25 dana. Ali opet, ako se ne mora inducirati, bolje da je 2u1 dokle god beba ne odluči sama upoznati ovaj naš svijet.
Može koji savijet?

----------


## upornamama

Ja sam imala inducirani porod zbog manjka plodne vode i slabijeg protoka kroz AU. Moj AFI je bio 8, ne znam koliko je kod tvoje seke.
Manjak plodne vode može uzrokovati kolaps bebinih bubrega i zbog toga je opasno.
Meni su 3 večeri davali Prepidil gel, a maleni se rodio 10 dana ranije. Sve je prošlo ok.

----------


## Brunda

Evo, sad smo se čule. Kaže da osjeća lagano kao menstrualne bolove, na CTG-u se pokazuju kao neki trudovi koji se penju do 40, i prokrvarila je. Rekli su joj da krv može biti ili od pregleda ili zbog kontrakcija  :/ 
Ajme što sam uzbuđena, skoro pa više nego kad sam ja išla rađati. Ipak je to moja mala seka...

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za seku i bebicu   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
za seku i bebicu

----------


## Romina

stara posteljica znači da je skoro pa izgubila svoju funkciju(navodno jwe i pušeneje povezano sa tim).mene su isto tako ostavili zbog Pl.vode da bi na kraju vidjeli da imam puno malih tzv džepova sa vodom .U slučaju da joj je afi stvarno jako nizak onda je to razlog zašto su je ostavili...mislim da je normalno da bude 10-11 u 39-om tjednu

----------


## Romina

možda joj je otišao čep pa je zato malo prokrvarila?pusa seki i naravno tebi

----------


## Nice

Punooo pusa i vibrica za tvoju sekicu  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bome sam i ja uzbuđena !

Da sve ide prirodno !

Gdje je? Na SD ?

----------


## Brunda

Da, Nice, na SD.
Za taj AFI sam ju pitala ali ne zna.

----------


## Romina

meni su rekli da je 5-6 što je jako malo za 38-i tj i zato sam ležala tjedan dana..na kreju se ispostavilo da je 11...kako god da je vibram za seku

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nice

ajde super !
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## SSR

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za seku

----------


## aleta

:Heart:   za seku 
nevjerojatno, ali baš jučer sam se sjetila da bi tvoja sestra sad negdje mogla biti u terminu...

----------


## sandraf

jos malo vibrica za seku, a i za buducu tetu, da se smiris  :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nice

ima li što novo ? Kako je seka ? Beba ?

----------


## MoMo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za seku!!

----------


## tweety

:Heart:  
~
 :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Za sada ništa novo. Oni kao menstrualni bolovi su se još malo pojačali, ali nije to još to. Još malo krvarucka, ali su joj rekli da je to od pregleda.
Vizita je prošla, do sutra sigurno ništa osim ako samo ne krene.
~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~ za seku i malu Lenu   :Heart:

----------


## Nice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za seku i za Lenu  :Heart:  
da im bude lijepo i prirodno

----------


## Mirta30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donna

joj držimo palčeve za bebicu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Ajme što sam uzbuđena, skoro pa više nego kad sam ja išla rađati. Ipak je to moja mala seka...


Evo šta ti je imati veliku sestru  :Heart:  
Bit će sve dobro, vidjet ćeš!

----------


## upornamama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i bebu  :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

I ja sam imala istu dijagnozu, manjak vode i poteljica prezrela, ali i taj UZV nalaz je subjektivan kao i svaki drugi. Dr koji me primio u bolnicu je sve to konstatovao, a tri dana kasnije načelnik me (posle detaljnog pregleda) otpustio jer je sve u granicama normale. Deset dana kasnije, tačno na termin rodila se Nađa.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za seku, bude to sve OK, možda već sutra budeš tetka  :D

----------


## ninochka

za deku i Lenu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka

deka =seka, shvatili ste pretpostavljam   :Razz:

----------


## bubimira

Brundić žao mi je al neznam ti ništa pomoć po onim pitanjima, al ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem da sve dobro prođe za tvoju seku i njenu bebe.   :Love:

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## nela

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## snoopygirl

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:  

za sekicu i Lenu   :Heart:

----------


## majka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

za seku i bebicu 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Love:

----------


## tweety

:Heart:   za seku i još jedno   :Heart:   za djevojčicu prelijepog imena

----------


## Romana

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Jutros joj je rađen uzv i dr. joj je rekao da u dvije vrećice/komore  :?  nema pl. vode, a u druge dvije malo. AFI je 6-7, što god da to značilo.
Beba je super i zato još neće inducirati nego čekaju. Ona konstantno već dva dana ima lagane bolove. Sutra ponovno ide na uzv i pregled.
Inače je noćas rodila žena koja je bila s njom u sobi, u 28. tjednu trudnoće  :Sad:

----------


## ZO

sretno seki još jednom   :Heart:  
a šta je s ovom malenom bebicom...

----------


## Brunda

Ne znam. Ne žele im ništa reći, a mama više nije sa njima u sobi (sekom i još dvije cure). Koliko su shvatile između redaka beba je živa, ali u kakvom stanju ne znaju.

----------


## ZO

:Sad:   nadam se da će biti dobro   :Heart:

----------


## snoopygirl

:Sad:   uh... nadam se da je dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za seku
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za cimericu i malu bebu

----------


## MGrubi

ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ
ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ
ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Brunda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih ostave što duže u komadu i
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovu bebicu nedonošče

----------


## Sun

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ seki i bebi, i cimerkinoj mrvici.
 :Heart:

----------


## Mamita

brunda šta ima? kako su?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunda

Nema ništa novog. Večeras je imala grčeve pa su joj napravili ctg, međutim ništa. Izgleda samo probava   :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

> Jutros joj je rađen uzv i dr. joj je rekao da u dvije vrećice/komore  :?  nema pl. vode, a u druge dvije malo. AFI je 6-7, što god da to značilo.
> Beba je super i zato još neće inducirati nego čekaju. Ona konstantno već dva dana ima lagane bolove. Sutra ponovno ide na uzv i pregled.
> Inače je noćas rodila žena koja je bila s njom u sobi, u 28. tjednu trudnoće


Bune te komore? AFI se mjeri na 4 mjesta, ne znam kako da ti opišem, ali 6-7 nije tako strašno ako su protoci u redu, znači da je s bebom sve u redu. Svejedno, evo im još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Brunda

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jutros joj je rađen uzv i dr. joj je rekao da u dvije vrećice/komore  :?  nema pl. vode, a u druge dvije malo. AFI je 6-7, što god da to značilo.
> Beba je super i zato još neće inducirati nego čekaju. Ona konstantno već dva dana ima lagane bolove. Sutra ponovno ide na uzv i pregled.
> Inače je noćas rodila žena koja je bila s njom u sobi, u 28. tjednu trudnoće 
> 
> 
> Bune te komore? AFI se mjeri na 4 mjesta, ne znam kako da ti opišem, ali 6-7 nije tako strašno ako su protoci u redu, znači da je s bebom sve u redu. Svejedno, evo im još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.


Da, tako mi je i seka rekla. Komore na desnoj strani su prazne a na lijevoj ima malo pl. vode.

----------


## Pliska

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebicu i sekicu   :Heart:  

Javi kad saznaš novosti

----------


## AdioMare

Ne znam pisati vibre, ali evo podrške od srca  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Nice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 Za seku i Lenu   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamaineven

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za seku i malu bebicu iz sobe   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

*Brunda*, točno znam što proživljavaš, sve sam to prošla ovih dana!
Pogledaj samo: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=48088

Moja seka je u petak 14.9. postala majka, nažalost na carski rez, ali i ona i bebica su na sreću dobro. Doktori su digli lažnu uzbunu. Moja seka ima Tenu, a tvoja će Lenu, i također sam ja starija sestra.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za njih sve!

----------


## Brunda

*Rene*, uopće nisam vidjela tu temu. Jako mi je drago da je sa tvojom sekom i Tenom sve u redu i od sada neka samo uživaju u zajedničkim trenucima   :Heart:  
A tebi, starijoj seki, čestitam od srca   :Love:  

Kod moje seke ništa novog. Danas je opet bila na uzv-u. AFI je 5-6, protoci u redu i dalje se čeka.
Loša vijest je da je bebica rođena prije dva dana u 28. tjednu umrla   :Crying or Very sad:  
Bila je tek nešto preko kile ali pluća ipak nisu bila dovoljno razvijena   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pipi1

Evo još puno pozitivnih vibri~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Romina

hm koliko znam afi 5-6 ne odgovara 39-om tjednu ali nije to nikakva frka panika...još malo i ziher se selimo na čestitarski topic

----------


## ~lex~

~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## snoopygirl

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## vrcki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunda

Mogla bih danas postati teta   :Smile:  
Jučer joj je dr. rekao da će ju sutra inducirati, međutim jutros je Lena odlučila preuzeti stvar u svoje ruke  :D 
Od jutra ima trudove, prvo svakih 20 min, pa svakih 10, pa 5. Sada su malo nepravilniji, svakih 5 pa 2, pa opet 5 minuta, ali postaju jači i umjesto po 15 sekundi, koliko joj je trud trajao jutros, sada traje po 40-ak sekundi.
Sestre na odjelu su joj rekle da još ništa ne govori doktorima jer će ju poslati u rađaonu, a tamo je tolika gužva danas da žene leže i rađaju po hodniku, nego da fino uživa u svojoj sobi i bilježi trudove   :Smile:  Ja sam joj savjetovala da šeće (a i sestre na odjelu za koje seka kaže da su divne) i da kada dođe u rađaonu proba dogovoriti sa babicom da ju ne režu ako ne bude nužno, dakle masiranje međice i sl.
Ja sam toliko uzbuđena da ništa ne mogu raditi, samo šećem po stanu i zivkam ljude   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ajmo malo vibrica da ih Lena sve zafkne i dođe na svijet što prirodije bez uplitanja doktora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lenu i mamu!

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lenu  :D i mamu
i naravno budućoj teti   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## TONI

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  da bude sve kako mama želi

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana7997

> Ja sam toliko uzbuđena da ništa ne mogu raditi, samo šećem po stanu i zivkam ljude


ajme, to je slatko. sjecam se kad je moja sestra radjala, a to je bilo ooooodavno, ja sam bila toliko nervozna da mi je tata u jednom trenutku rekao: no dobro, ne radjas ti  :Smile:  a ona je isto mladja, i jos je tada imala samo 20 godina. stvarno sam htjela biti tamo umjesto nje   :Heart:  

sretno sestri i bebici, a dobri zivci tebi

----------


## upornamama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mara

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamma san

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

> Ja sam toliko uzbuđena da ništa ne mogu raditi, samo šećem po stanu i zivkam ljude
> 			
> 		
> 
> ajme, to je slatko. sjecam se kad je moja sestra radjala, a to je bilo ooooodavno, ja sam bila toliko nervozna da mi je tata u jednom trenutku rekao: no dobro, ne radjas ti  a ona je isto mladja, i jos je tada imala samo 20 godina. stvarno sam htjela biti tamo umjesto nje   
> 
> sretno sestri i bebici, a dobri zivci tebi


Ja sam htjela ići tamo k njoj jer joj nema NJM-a ali mi mama i MM nedaju   :Sad:  
I sad fakat kužim one tate koji ne idu na porod nego šetkaju po čekaoni i rezbare sve i svašta po stolcima i zidovima. Osjećam se kao lav u kavezu.
I da, najradije bih bila tamo umjesto nje.

----------


## Angie75

Ajme Brunda!
Držimo fige da sve dobro, brzo i bezbolno prođe!!!
I naravno, šaljem vibrice 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## traktorka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## pepi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

ajde, drž'te se seke, obitelj se proširujeeeeeeeeeeee!
sretno, sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## mina

~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja već planiram, aBd, doulirati sestri, a nit je udata, nit je trudna nit sam joj rekla za svoj plan. Pa znam je, ne mogu je tamo pustiti samu   :Laughing:  A NJM (tj. NJD) ne dolazi u obzir jer ne može dvoje prisustvovati  :Laughing: 

Javljaj Brunda, i mi se brinemo!

----------


## Brunda

Ne znam ništa. Ne zovem ju, ona se ništa ne javlja... bit' će da je napeto   :Cekam:  
*~~~~~~~~~~*  :Heart:  *~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## traktorka

Vidim da si jako uzbuđena,ma bit će sve u redu,ne brini...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

Mlađe seke su jake,vjeruj mi,znam iz iskustva!

----------


## Brunda

Sad me zvala! Kad sam vidjela njen broj prvo sam pomislila da je već rodila   :Grin:  
Međutim, štanga! Trudovi svake 4 min, dosta jaki, taman je jedan prodisala meni u slušalicu   :Sick:  
Bila je na pregledu i otvorena je *jedan poprečni prst * :? 
Što to znači? Koliko je to? 
I doktorica joj je rekla da ne šeće jer joj je ispao čep! 
 :? Kakve to ima veze? Pa nekim ženama čep ispadne danima, da ne kažem tjednima prije, pa normalno žive i hodaju do poroda. 
Uglavnom, i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

neka šeta, poprečni prst je oko 4cm, evo izmjerila svoj  :Grin:  
na pola puta

nazovi je i ohrabri 
ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ

neka da tijelu vremena da se otvori

----------


## Brunda

Pa da! Logično. Ali u jutro je bila prst otvorena, a sada su joj nakon pregleda rekli da nema promjena od ujutro i da je 1 poprečni prst otvorena. Ovdje izgleda lud zbunjenoga...

----------


## MGrubi

ma ... nek viruje svom tijelu
da je ostalo isto rekli bi da je otvorena prst

neka šeta, diše i misli na bebu , kako će se za koji par sati vidjeti

ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ  ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ   :Heart:

----------


## Nice

aaaaa supeeer  :D 
šaljem puuuno vibrica za seku i Lenu ~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Ima li šta novoooo???

----------


## Brunda

Jedino sigurno što znam je da su je odveli u rodilište. To je javila mužu a on mojoj mami. 
Rekao je da joj je otišao čep pa su je odveli u rodilište! Ah muški   :Rolling Eyes:  
Valjda misli da ako je otišao čep da je sada otčepljena i beba spremna za izletavanje   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## andrea

> Valjda misli da ako je otišao čep da je sada otčepljena


  :Laughing:  

vibram za seku i malu miškicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:

----------


## ana-blizanci

ima li šta novo???

----------


## ZO

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Valjda misli da ako je otišao čep da je sada otčepljena
> 
> 
>   
> 
> vibram za seku i malu miškicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


  :Laughing: 

nadam se da se maze....

----------


## Brunda

Nažalost još se ne maze   :Sad:  
Zvala me prije pola sata. U predrađaoni je sa, po njoj jakim trudovima, a po dr.-u slabim i otvorena je i dalje samo za prst.

----------


## Barbi

Držim fige da što prije postaneš teta.  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ajde onda još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da što prije sve završi i da konačno uživaju   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rene2

Evo još i od mene za mamu i Lenu, nadam se da je sve već gotovo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunda

2 prsta   :Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Amalthea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ana-blizanci

pa jooo koliko je muči!!!uf uf....
brunda izvještavaj nas.....ima nas noćnih ptica!!  :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

Evo da se javim još prije nego odem u krevet (ako ću uopće moći zaspati).
Sad sam se čula s njenim mužem, a on je zvao rodilište.
Probušili su joj vodenjak i otvorena je 4 prsta.
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anki

ma sad će seka   :Smile:  

Brunda, jel buš to 1.put postala teta?

----------


## Brunda

Prvi put!
I konačno  :D  u 6.10 mala Lena ugledala je svijetlost dana   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  
3340 g i 51 cm, točno onoliko koliko je Petra neku noć sanjala. Kaže da je prelijepa i znatiželjna štruca   :Zaljubljen:   :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:   :D

----------


## katajina

Čestitam, teta Brunda!  :D

----------


## AdioMare

O, pa, četitam, mlada teta!   :Love:  
Veliki pozdravi seki i maloj nećakinji!

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam, teto!  :D

----------


## Angie75

Čestitamo, Brunda, i tebi i seki!  :D

----------


## ZO

Čestitam!!!  :D   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Čestitam teta Brunda   :D   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Čestitam teta Brunda!!!

----------


## Mirta30

BRUNDA ČESTITAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## traktorka

Dobrodošla Lena!!
Čestitke seki i brižnoj teti   :Heart:

----------


## Amalthea

Jupi!!!!!!!  :D   :Sing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

Jeeeeeeeeeeeee! Čestitam! :D

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam!!!  :D  :D

----------


## Engls

Fiju...sa zebnom sam pratila ovaj topic...
Čestitke Teti i   :Kiss:  maloj Nećakinji....

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

ČESTITAM!

----------


## ivana b

Juhu :D ! Čestitke cijeloj obitelji!!!

----------


## mamaineven

Čestitam  :D

----------


## ana-blizanci

čestitam :D  :D

----------


## Ribica

napeti topic.  :Smile:  ČESTITAM! :Heart:

----------


## pipi1

Čestitam teta  :Heart:  

ljubac seki,bebi i svima ostalima  :Heart:

----------


## Frida

Čestitam tetka!   :Kiss:

----------


## Nani

Čestitam!!! :D

----------


## spajalica

:D  :D 
cestitam,
predivno je biti teta   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

čestitam ti tetko!  :D

----------


## Olivija

Čestitam tetkice! Puno pusa maloj nećakinji i njenoj mamici!

----------


## andrea

čestitam, brundaaaa :D  :D  !

čestitke i novopečenim roditeljima, a leni šaljemo puse dobrodošlice  :Heart:   :Love:  !

----------


## vidra

:D  :D  :D  čestitke što si se otetila   :Love:

----------


## Nice

Čestitam  :D 

Punoooo pozdrava i poljubaca novopečenoj mami i Leni  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Cestitam!  :D

----------


## Ancica

Iskrene cestitke   :Heart:

----------


## sandy2006

Čestitke i od nas tetice  :D

----------


## **mial**

:D čestitam od   :Heart:   tetkice!

----------


## TONI

čestitam mami i naravno teti   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Čestitam teka *Brunda*!!!!

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:

----------

